# A few of my meeces



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

this one is beautiful, me wants  x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely mice! I love the Abys and the Black Tan Rumpwhite is so neat looking! It's the first one I've ever seen a pic of! Are the last ones Multis?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you like them.. 

Yep the last ones are multis ( not mice i know but cute all the same :lol: )


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Envious LOVE the abys


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the rumpwhites, and also the second photo (new to meeces so not too up on colours)


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooooh, Abys! And a satin one in there too....Ooooh! :shock: :mrgreen: :shock: :!:

Vi x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

laoshu said:


> Yep the last ones are multis ( not mice i know but cute all the same :lol: )


Oh, yes! They are _surely_ cute!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

yep satin Abys look great i think.. Its shows the swirls much better.
I will have to add some more pics soon of some of my other mice and the litter of baby chocolate Abys i have


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

The rosettes on those abys look very nice and even


----------

